# Box Size for Dryer Receptacle



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do you like this one better? 











that's just a 2 gang old work (remodel) box. CARLON HOME PRODUCTS # BH234R

just check to be sure the recep will mount on a 2 gang box (no screw bosses in the middle, There are two sets, each offset from the center so as to accommodate 2 switches, receps, whatever). I believe they are designed for the screw offset of a 2 gang box.
well heck. The image doesn't want to post. 

go here http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-45-electrical-boxes-plastic.aspx?viewAll=yes&sortBy=

and scroll down to just about the very bottom

never mind. Now it posted.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

hmm, don't know if that will work or not, Nap, because of the screw mounting. Is there a mud ring or some such to fill the obvious gap in the box?

"Screw boss"? never heard of such a contraption, but I've used those words in phrases several times :laughing:

Com'on, Nap, what do you use for these flush mounted receptacles?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I have used the old work box for dryer receptale as well just be extra carefull when you mount the box make sure you get them good and tight it will fit in nice.

Otherwise I go old school is use the deepwell 4X4 box { actaully 4X4X2 1/8 inch } and screw it to the stud that useally do the trick otherwise may have to make a cross brace to support the box.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have used the old work box for dryer receptale as well just be extra carefull when you mount the box make sure you get them good and tight it will fit in nice.
> 
> Otherwise I go old school is use the deepwell 4X4 box { actaully 4X4X2 1/8 inch } and screw it to the stud that useally do the trick otherwise may have to make a cross brace to support the box.
> 
> ...


yeah, Marc, I'd like the 4x4, but I don't see any "old-work" 4s. I'll figer something out 

thanks


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

@NAP Thanks for that Website link. They seem to cover about everything. It is now in my Favorites!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

sirsparksalot said:


> yeah, Marc, I'd like the 4x4, but I don't see any "old-work" 4s. I'll figer something out
> 
> thanks


I am pretty sure they have a 4X4 old work plate to fit on the 4X4 box and I know I did use couple before for the Fire Alarm devices.

Let me dig up a link or duex and this item I am pretty sure that item is not useally found in big box store at all I know electrical supply centre will have this on hand.

Ici le link

I hope that will help you on this one.

Merci,.
Marc


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks, Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

A two-gang box is standard issue for a dryer receptacle, as is a two-gang sized plate. 
You do NOT need a 4x4 box with mud rings and all. Besides, good luck trying to find one. 

Use the box shown in post #2. Better yet, get a two-gang "Smart Box" and attach it to a stud.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

If you want to use a 4x4 box you could use an old-work metal box with madison straps:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

No need for madisons with this style.

http://www.arlcatalog.com/Fan_Specialty/Retrofit 4x4 2-Gang Box.htm


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

2 gang plastic boxes are used all the time, they will be listed for 220 volt


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

sirsparksalot said:


> hmm, don't know if that will work or not, Nap, because of the screw mounting. Is there a mud ring or some such to fill the obvious gap in the box?
> 
> "Screw boss"? never heard of such a contraption, but I've used those words in phrases several times :laughing:
> 
> Com'on, Nap, what do you use for these flush mounted receptacles?


the screw "boss" is simply the little nub with the hole in it for the screws to screw into. As to fitting into that box; that is why I said make sure the recep you get will fit a 2 gang box. I did a quick look on the 'net and it would appear it is common for a dryer recep to have mounting holes for a 2 gang box.


----------

